# I hope I did this right...



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I hope everyone is enjoying the Memorial day weekend. After an hour on the highway, the dashboard showed a message that reads "low engine oil level". This is the first time throughout 4 years of ownership.

Driven by anxiety, I took the closest available exit and stopped at a gas station. Then I opened the trunk where my maintenance records are stored in a folder. I bought exactly the same oil SAE 5W-30 but the entire bottle only costs $4!! Initially I hesitated for a while because each time I was charged approximately $60 but that was the only bottle that matches the description of my service records. 

Since I don't know how much 5 quarts is, I emptied my alcohol bottle and poured the oil into it with gloves, which serves as a funnel (that is what my stepdad used) to avoid spilling the oil everywhere. I added the oil little by little and checked the dashboard multiple times until the message of low engine oil level disappeared. 

The message did not show up again and hopefully the car is good until Tuesday when I can get to the dealer to put the correct oil back to the car. So far the car drives smooth as always without any weird noise. Wish me luck!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

........


🤦‍♂️


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You did good, $4 is about right, for ONE quart. The $60 you paid was for 5 qts, the oil filter, and the labor cost. But you needed more than 1 of those quart bottles. That light comes on only after perhaps 4 of those 5 quarts are gone. You likely need _at least_ two to three more. Did you check your dip stick? Keep adding oil until it goes to the FULL line or the top line on the stick.

I would stop what you're doing and go buy more oil NOW. Then as you drive keep checking your dipstick. That's a bad leak. Carry several quarts of oil with you and add oil when down a quart or more. Don't wait until the light comes on.

As soon as you can get the leak checked. Also, I would order and add a bottle of ZMAX to the oil. It is a super lubricant that soaks in to the metal parts and greatly extends engine life. It will help a little to counter any damage done from the engine heating up due to the low oil level.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why didn't you just pour the oil directly into your engine?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Illini said:


> Why didn't you just pour the oil directly into your engine?


From my reading of it, it sounds like she was concerned she would end up putting over 5 quarts into it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Since I don't know how much 5 quarts is, I emptied my alcohol bottle


Those trying situations when math becomes so stressful, you need a drink to calm down....
🙃


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the Memorial day weekend. After an hour on the highway, the dashboard showed a message that reads "low engine oil level". This is the first time throughout 4 years of ownership.
> 
> Driven by anxiety, I took the closest available exit and stopped at a gas station. Then I opened the trunk where my maintenance records are stored in a folder. I bought exactly the same oil SAE 5W-30 but the entire bottle only costs $4!! Initially I hesitated for a while because each time I was charged approximately $60 but that was the only bottle that matches the description of my service records.
> 
> ...


Had no idea that Toyota / Lexus burn oil?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

You don’t need more oil. You need a husband.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430, was the dealer supposed to change the engine oil during that last expensive visit? Maybe they didn’t add the proper amount.
Also, the $60 for five quarts sounds about right at the dealer. They list the oil filter cost separately.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TobyD said:


> You don’t need more oil. You need a husband.


No she needs someone to teach her what to do and how to check for proper oil level it. Just like Fishing.
For those that are still doing RS your average mileage should be about 3,000 miles a month and all fluids should be checked at a monthly interval. Plus park your car somewhere where you can check to see if there is a leak.

You guys are being to nice. Sweetheart, Brand doesn't matter so much as long as it's still 5W-30. Also not a good idea to mix a Petrolum based oil with synthetic, however it's not going to hurt if need be.

Tron is right though, if that warning comes on you are going to need at least two qts. most likely three qts. In my Charger, a 8 qt system, if that light comes on, its going to need 5 qts to bring up to the proper level.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> You did good, $4 is about right, for ONE quart. The $60 you paid was for 5 qts, the oil filter, and the labor cost. But you needed more than 1 of those quart bottles. That light comes on only after perhaps 4 of those 5 quarts are gone. You likely need _at least_ two to three more. Did you check your dip stick? Keep adding oil until it goes to the FULL line or the top line on the stick.


If I read your reply correctly, one bottle contains 1 quart of oil. I am thinking to buy another bottle and empty its content into the oil intake. Together with the bottle whose contents was used today, that should be 2 quarts of new oil. 

I have done a quick search about the dip stick you mentioned. There is no such thing in the oil intake beside my engine. To avoid drowning the engine, I may as well to be safe with adding 2 bottles as this moment...




Uber's Guber said:


> Those trying situations when math becomes so stressful, you need a drink to calm down....
> 🙃


The very few times I have alcohol, I do things that I never do in my entire life. Fortunately my ex-colleague did not film me and put that on YouTube after the farewell dinner...



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Had no idea that Toyota / Lexus burn oil?


The issue is not about burning oil but leaking oil to my understanding. I was told about the situation a year ago but it is also the SA at the time saying it didn't require immediate attention.



Older Chauffeur said:


> MyJessicaLS430, was the dealer supposed to change the engine oil during that last expensive visit? Maybe they didn’t add the proper amount.
> Also, the $60 for five quarts sounds about right at the dealer. They list the oil filter cost separately.


No, my last bill is about having 2 new tyres mounted and balanced in the rear, wheel alignment and putting on new transmission gasket to stop the leak of the fluid together with the addition of new transmission fluid. Walked out with $1400 if I remember correctly.

Usually the engine oil is changed as a part of regular service every 5000 miles. To date, the oil in theory should have another 800 miles worth of life remaining before the next scheduled maintenance. I am thinking to fix the engine oil leakage problem like the transmission. Likely will be another thousand.

I know it doesn't make any sense to a lot here to spend that amount of money on this aged car, of which I agree from the financial perspective. However, this is more sentimental to me. My mum used to have the exact same car of different colour but was totalled a few years ago. The car is more than a mode of transportation, it is a part of my memory.



Illini said:


> Why didn't you just pour the oil directly into your engine?


As trafficat said, I worried about drowning the engine, thinking the car can tell me how much to add but turns out the engine still needs more even the warning disappears as Tron said. 

Another reason for using my alcohol bottle is that its neck has a small diameter, so it is easier to control how much the contents are pouring out. This can avoid leaving a mess in my opinion. At least this works, the oil did not spill everywhere.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the Memorial day weekend. After an hour on the highway, the dashboard showed a message that reads "low engine oil level". This is the first time throughout 4 years of ownership.
> 
> Driven by anxiety, I took the closest available exit and stopped at a gas station. Then I opened the trunk where my maintenance records are stored in a folder. I bought exactly the same oil SAE 5W-30 but the entire bottle only costs $4!! Initially I hesitated for a while because each time I was charged approximately $60 but that was the only bottle that matches the description of my service records.
> 
> ...


Honey, the dealer probably put that same oil in your car but charged you 10x the price for it.
If the car is using oil it may be headed downhill
STOP GOING TO THE DEALER FOR SERVICE!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> If I read your reply correctly, one bottle contains 1 quart of oil. I am thinking to buy another bottle and empty its content into the oil intake. Together with the bottle whose contents were used today, that should be 2 quarts of new oil.
> 
> the dip stick you mentioned. There is no such thing in the oil intake beside my engine. To avoid drowning the engine, I may as well to be safe with adding 2 bottles as this moment...
> 
> ...


That's great. Yes, 1 bottle = 1 quart. And yes, you should be covered until you can get in to the dealer Tuesday.

Having said that I am posting another vid showing where the dipstick is though. Given that you are wise enough to keep all your repair receipts you should add to that wisdom by knowing a few things about what you should be checking under the hood in between dealer visits. You have just run smack dab in to the reason why the dealer can't be relied on for everything. ;>

There are two ways to blow up a perfectly good engine that should last tens of thousands of miles more; 1) Let the oil level get too low. 2) Let the radiator coolant get too low. I would suggest asking your dealer to walk you through how to check all your fluids.

Happy motoring!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would just add that unless you find that dipstick and check the true level you should lay off driving the car until you bring it in on TUE. Reason being, you may have a really bad leak, or you are burning a shit-ton of oil. If so, regardless of how much you put back in, the oil may leave the car again. Only if you can check the oil level on the dip stick can you be sure what's going on.

It all depends on when you last had the oil changed. If it was recent they may have made a mistake like not tightened the oil drain plug sufficiently or tightened the oil filter enough.

Feel free to post a pic of under your hood. One of the motorheads on this board can point to the dipstick.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TobyD said:


> You don’t need more oil. You need a husband.


Or a step brother ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> If I read your reply correctly, one bottle contains 1 quart of oil.


Depends how big the bottle is. A 1 quart container of oil contains 1 quart. A 5 quart container contains 5 quarts. 

It will always say on the label what the container capacity is.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> That's great. Yes, 1 bottle = 1 quart. And yes, you should be covered until you can get in to the dealer Tuesday.
> 
> Having said that I am posting another vid showing where the dipstick is though. Given that you are wise enough to keep all your repair receipts you should add to that wisdom by knowing a few things about what you should be checking under the hood in between dealer visits. You have just run smack dab in to the reason why the dealer can't be relied on for everything. ;>
> 
> ...


Aloha @MyJessicaLS430 this is a great post. Every dealership makes mistakes. Some are better than others and that is true even between dealerships of the same brand. Every mechanic makes mistakes at personal rates no matter who they work for. Four times in my life I have had dealerships F up oil changes and either not put in the plug, or not tighten it fully. Each of those dealerships were from different brands. Also the quikie lube places are famous for this.

Find a great reputable private shop and save 30% + on your repair and maintenance.

30 years ago most cars did not self monitor their conditions and 50 years ago none did. You should learn how to check your basic operating systems and know how to change a flat tyer. Checking your oil, washer fluid, air, coolant levels and a basic visual inspection were necessary without bot nannies. You can actually damage most engines by overfilling oil as well as under filling.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

get a new car


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

@MyJessicaLS430, I wonder if the dipstick is missing. I am attaching a picture of the area in my LS430 where the oil filler cap and yellow handled dipstick are located. Use a flashlight to look down to see if there is a narrow tube with an opening smaller than a dime in that location. I don’t remember the exact year of your car, but mine is an ‘02, and they were still using the same layout on the ‘04 LS430.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Definitely replace the missing dip stick


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends how big the bottle is. A 1 quart container of oil contains 1 quart. A 5 quart container contains 5 quarts.
> 
> It will always say on the label what the container capacity is.


She paid $4 for the bottle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> She paid $4 for the bottle.


Yes, that is indeed what she wrote.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. I have found the dipstick thanks to the useful visual aid from @Older Chauffeur! The educational videos from @Amos69 and @Tron are very informative. 










My car has just gone through the diagnosis and turns out the valve cover gaskets are the culprits. I was quoted $710 with all tax and fees included. SA said my car was good to get me home and serviced by my regular dealer as there is enough oil in the engine. I have stocked up 6 bottles of the oil in the trunk in case. Got to make up for the time used for diagnosis, hopefully I will arrive my destination by 6pm.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> My car has just gone through the diagnosis and turns out the valve cover gaskets are the culprits. I was quoted $710 with all tax and fees included. SA said my car was good to get me home and serviced by my regular dealer as there is enough oil in the engine. I have stocked up 6 bottles of the oil in the trunk in case. Got to make up for the time used for diagnosis, hopefully I will arrive my destination by 6pm.


Phew, they really tuck that dipstick down in the crack on your car. No wonder it was hard to find.

Valve cover gaskets are a common culprit. In your case it is good news because such leaks tend to be slow. Still, I would check the oil level at a minimum each time you stop for gas until you have a chance to get the car serviced. Checking critical fluid levels at each fuel stop is a good habit to be in always. You can spot trouble before it gets serious. I don't know if you are single, but for what it's worth men dig chicks that know there way around under the hood. Don't be bashful to pop the hood at the gas station. ;> ;>

No one is immune to forgetting these basic habits. Less than a year ago I had the oil light come on in my cherished 1996 Toyota station wagon (backup car for my EV). I was going up a hill, and pulled over immediately. I always carry spare oil so the engine did not blow up.

It is good to remember that one reason the trouble lights on the dash are termed "idiot lights" is because they are often more of a lagging indicator than a leading indicator. In the case of the oil warning light, it is triggered when the actual oil pressure in the engine falls below a certain threshold. When there is no oil pressure there is no lubrication going to the mission critical bearings throughout the motor. In my case the oil pressure was absent for long enough to do some damage to the engine, and I now hear an unpleasant sound when the engine is first started. Some part in there got too hot. The engine purrs when warmed up though, and I expect a lot more miles beyond the 100K the car is currently at. Did I mention this car is cherished?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the Memorial day weekend. After an hour on the highway, the dashboard showed a message that reads "low engine oil level". This is the first time throughout 4 years of ownership.
> 
> Driven by anxiety, I took the closest available exit and stopped at a gas station. Then I opened the trunk where my maintenance records are stored in a folder. I bought exactly the same oil SAE 5W-30 but the entire bottle only costs $4!! Initially I hesitated for a while because each time I was charged approximately $60 but that was the only bottle that matches the description of my service records.
> 
> ...



The oil light indicates a lack of oil pressure.....Likely you didn't require the full 5 quarts as the level probably leaked out just to that swwwwweeet spot where the oil wasn't able to be picked up by the oil pump......but still it's pretty low in this case.. The quart was probably just enough to biring it up to the bare minimum required for it to operate. Im guessign you needed maybe 3 quarts. to bring it up to the correct level. 


Unless you paln to fix the leak I would learn to check your oil and do it every couple weeks or so as maintenance. 5K miles between changes isn't a LOOOTT but if your oil is down that much in 5K then that's not a good thing....Running your car with the oil light / lack of oil is a way to damage the bearings etc...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the Memorial day weekend. After an hour on the highway, the dashboard showed a message that reads "low engine oil level". This is the first time throughout 4 years of ownership.
> 
> Driven by anxiety, I took the closest available exit and stopped at a gas station. Then I opened the trunk where my maintenance records are stored in a folder. I bought exactly the same oil SAE 5W-30 but the entire bottle only costs $4!! Initially I hesitated for a while because each time I was charged approximately $60 but that was the only bottle that matches the description of my service records.
> 
> ...


And they wonder why you should never buy a car that was female owned!


----------

